# How long from assisted to unassisted walking?



## TheAJs (Jun 29, 2007)

Just wondering how long your DC walked around *assisted* (holding onto hands) before he/she started walking alone.... (I need to let my lower back know how much longer it has to endure this.







)

My 7.5 month old is doing this! I'm not in a huge hurry for her to walk, but apparently she is!!


----------



## devster4fun (Jan 28, 2007)

You better do some back exercises...or get a heating pad!









DD cruised from about 10-12 months. Started walking on her about right at a year. It took a good month of practice for steady walking.


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

From about 5 min after dd took her first solo steps (at about 11 mos), she never looked back. Even before that, she would never accept a hand to help her walk - had to use furniture or figure it out herself. She would much rather fall over than hold my hand or dh's.

But that's my girl! They're all different. I mean my jaw dropped when I saw the neighbor's 15 mo trick-or-treating, walking calmly holding dad's hand from one house to another, pretty timid. Dd was contained in a very large play yard in our front yard to prevent her from speed escape and carnage in the street. She's 19 mos and we didn't even consider taking her ToT . . . would never have worked!


----------



## WannabeaFarmer (Jul 7, 2006)

Well it took us about 2 months with DD of steady practice walking between me and DP. She was also early and had Physical Therapy for almost 2 yrs. So our situation was completely different than most. DD actually was walking assisited at 9mo and couldnt figure out crawling till sge was almost 13mo. That was after three months of therapy, but what was funny was after she figured out how to crawl, she let go of the couch and got more bold about walking







...who knows..







She has been walking for about a year or so(like 11mo) and now runs around as fast as sge can








Every baby is different.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

DD started "cruising" (holding me, or the table, or the sofa, or whatnot) at 6.5 mos...took her first unassisted steps at 9.5 mos...and really took off around 11 mos.


----------



## TekknixMom (Nov 5, 2007)

Jah started cruising at 9.5 and was walking well by 10 - but he never wanted to hold onto me, only other things.


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

She never walked on our hand, but she stayed cruising around for months. She walked free at 11 months for the first time but never more than 3-4 steps until 13 months.


----------



## attachedmamaof3 (Dec 2, 2006)

Mine never did the holding onto my hands thing...they did a lot of cruising around holding onto couches/tables/bookcases.

DS#1 went from cruising to walking in approx 2 months? He was walking at 8 months.

DS#2 never really cruised...went from crawling to standing to walking in about 2 months. walked at 8 1/2 months.

DD cruised for about a month..prefered to crawl..then suddenly began standing/walking. She walked at approx 8 1/2 months. She is now 10 months and tries to "run"..it's funny 'cause she thinks she's so fast!!

EVERY baby is totally different in the ways they approach it, even within the same family...we were convinced DD would walk later because she just didn't seem to be interested. Now, we can't get her to stop walking/running around all the time. It's okay to just sit back and let them do their own thing!!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I never made a point to do much "assisted walking" with my kids. Yeah, we did a little, but usually I encouraged them to crawl or cruise (walk holding onto stuff like furniture) instead.

If it hurts your back too much, then don't do it!

It could be a few months until your baby is walking independently.


----------



## baileygirl (Feb 26, 2007)

My son started cruising around 6.5-7 mos (could walk holding hands, but we didn't really do that), and started walking at 11 mos.


----------



## eurobin (Aug 20, 2006)

Approximately forever. My Anna started stepping/cruising when she was maybe 6 months. She started taking a few "drunken sailor" steps alone at 10 months and was finally walking alone at 11 months. She LOVED standing from pretty much birth and demanded to walk while holding hands. She was early to roll and walk but slow to crawl, she just had no use for it. She was all about walking.


----------

